# The next three new lenses? 50, 100 macro, 70-300



## e17paul (Nov 12, 2014)

I have just received a 15% off promotion from Amazon. In particular the 50/1.4 is cheaper than I remember seeing it before in the UK, even before the 15% discount is applied at checkout. Does that mean that fans of the classic 50 prime are finally going to have a modern option?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature.html/ref=pe_1416011_57576541_pe_ecg/?docId=1000832543&ie=UTF8

Two other lenses included are the non-L 70-300 USM IS and the non-L 100mm macro. Are these likely to see imminent updates too?

The remaining two lenses included are modern STM models, which I cannot imagine are up for replacement.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi paul! 

I wouldn't believe in a correlation that such promotions are forerunners of the release of new products.
Of course, if new products are about to be released such discounts appear. But they also appear from time to time on the retailer’s decision, e.g. increasing turnover or to empty out stocks before inventory.

On the other hand:
The 50/1.4 is really due to be updated, but I believe that this would put pressure on the 50/1.2L. So two lenses must be updated in whatever order.
The 100/2.8 macro is quite a good lens and in IQ almost on level with the 100/2.8L marco. Here I do not see any need. It's a really good low price cash cow.
The 70-300 non-L ... hard to judge.
For the entry level Canon has the decent EF-S 55-250 STM. And the 70-300 is struggling compared to this. 
For FF you have no price alternative to the 70-300. Seeing the 24-105 STM maybe there will be a 70-300 STM as supplement. But I don't believe we will see such a lens in 2014 and hardly in 2015. But who knows...


----------



## lintoni (Nov 12, 2014)

The 50/1.4 is old and tired.... a refresh with better build,optics and a ring USM motor has to come sooner or later. IS would be nice too.
The 100 macro? Still a great lens for the price, the only real improvement would be to add IS, but there's the L version, so that isn't going to happen.


----------



## wyldeguy (Nov 12, 2014)

lintoni said:


> The 50/1.4 is old and tired.... a refresh with better build,optics and a ring USM motor has to come sooner or later. IS would be nice too.
> The 100 macro? Still a great lens for the price, the only real improvement would be to add IS, but there's the L version, so that isn't going to happen.


I'm pretty sure the 50/1.4 has a ring usm already. The 1.8 doesn't. That thing is noisy as hell.


----------



## lintoni (Nov 12, 2014)

wyldeguy said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > The 50/1.4 is old and tired.... a refresh with better build,optics and a ring USM motor has to come sooner or later. IS would be nice too.
> ...


No, it has a micro USM motor, not as good.


----------



## wopbv4 (Nov 12, 2014)

wyldeguy said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > The 50/1.4 is old and tired.... a refresh with better build,optics and a ring USM motor has to come sooner or later. IS would be nice too.
> ...



Indeed, the 50/1.4 is due for a replacement.
As far as I am concerned if they bring a lens on the market that has same quality, sharpness etc as the latest line of 24, 24 and 35 mm non-l lenses, I will buy one straight away. I have the Canon EF 35mm f/2 IS USM and absolutely love it.
Also, but most likely a manual lens, a new tilt shift around 50 mm and 90 mm would be fantastic. I would be willing to cough up 3000$ for a 50 mm equivalent of the TSE-24 F3.15 mk II


----------



## wopbv4 (Nov 12, 2014)

wopbv4 said:


> wyldeguy said:
> 
> 
> > lintoni said:
> ...



Let me fix up the spelling errors sorry!!

Indeed, the 50/1.4 is due for a replacement.
As far as I am concerned if they bring a lens on the market that has same quality, sharpness etc as the latest line of 24, 28 and 35 mm non-l lenses, I will buy one straight away. I have the Canon EF 35mm f/2 IS USM and absolutely love it.
Also, but most likely a manual lens, a new tilt shift around 50 mm and 90 mm would be fantastic. I would be willing to cough up 3000$ for a 50 mm equivalent of the TSE-24 F3.5 mk II


----------



## e17paul (Nov 12, 2014)

wopbv4 said:


> wyldeguy said:
> 
> 
> > lintoni said:
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 12, 2014)

dilbert said:


> If you look closely at the 24-105 STM MTF graphs and compare them with the 24-105L graphs then it is possible the STM bests the L for pure IQ and is cheaper too! That sets the stage...



Slow focusing and lack of weather sealing are differentiators, as is the variable aperture in the case of the 24-105s.


----------



## Slyham (Nov 12, 2014)

I think there is a 70-300 STM on the horizon. Or even a 100-300 STM to closer match the new 24-105 STM. Canon just completed an update of all of the entry level EF-S lenses to STM. It would make sense to update some of the entry level EF lenses. Especially since a FF DPAF is bound to be on the horizon.


----------



## Twostones (Nov 12, 2014)

I have been waiting for the 50mm F1.4 replacement. The 50mm F1.4 is still an excellent lens, just fragile with the front extending on focus. Replacing it with a new version with better build and “IS” like they did with the 24mm and the 35mm would be a seller. I have both the 24mm F2.8 IS USM and the 35mm F2.0 IS USM and they are fantastic lenses. I hope they make the 50mm replacement with “IS” available before Christmas and follow it with an 85mm "IS" replacement.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm not too sure about the conclusions, but I certainly wouldn't mind an update of the 50mm. Preferably something like a new *l* (a smaller brother to the *L*): A new lens design with better contrast, better overall sharpness wide open (if I want that hazy, halo effect I can always slap on a cheap filter). Less plasticy build with less wobble. Seven or nine aperture blades willing to open up to f/1.4. I promise to not scream in agony if it also has an unnoticeable amount of CA and turns out to be truly bokehlicious. Oh, and ship it *with* a *lens hood*!

Re-reading my post and it looks like I would want a Otus with AF at an affordable price.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 12, 2014)

Slyham said:


> I think there is a 70-300 STM on the horizon. Or even a 100-300 STM to closer match the new 24-105 STM. Canon just completed an update of all of the entry level EF-S lenses to STM. It would make sense to update some of the entry level EF lenses. Especially since a FF DPAF is bound to be on the horizon.


Yes, a hypothetical 100-300mm STM would make a perfect pair with 24-105mm STM. The old 70-300mm IS USM is very outdated, and loses badly to the Tamron. The 70-300mm DO also became irrelevant after the release of the excellent 70-300mm L.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 12, 2014)

With regards the 100 Macro. I don't see any chance of a MkII, I strongly suspect that Canon still has a container full of them and it is only in the lineup until they have gone, then that will be it just like they did with the 15mm fisheye when they brought out the 8-15 L fisheye zoom, they offered both for a while but then the prime, even though it is a great lens and an f2.8 against the L's f4, was dropped, and the price difference between those two is much greater than between the two 100 macro's.

If you want a cheap 100 macro and don't need the features of the L get it now.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 12, 2014)

One thing puzzles me... :
Why stocks mediocre 75-300mm never end? ??? 
Does Canon will have to sell them for $ 50 to get rid of them.


----------



## wyldeguy (Nov 12, 2014)

lintoni said:


> wyldeguy said:
> 
> 
> > lintoni said:
> ...



I've looked and it only ever says USM. Nothing about micro USM.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 12, 2014)

wyldeguy said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > wyldeguy said:
> ...



It is correct, the 50 f1.4 has a micro USM motor. Many criticise it for the lack of durability, but I have had one in my bag for over ten years and it has never had an issue, in the same time I have broken my 16-35 f2.8 and 24-70 f2.8 five times between them.

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/usmlens_technology.do?page=2


----------



## sagittariansrock (Nov 12, 2014)

dilbert said:


> The 70-300 IS USM is a cheap lens and suited to its price point - below that of Tamron's 70-300 Vi DC.



In which market? In the US, the Tammy is $ 450 and the Canon $ 650.




dilbert said:


> If you look closely at the 24-105 STM MTF graphs and compare them with the 24-105L graphs then it is possible the STM bests the L for pure IQ and is cheaper too! That sets the stage...



Yeah, but you are paying a price premium for the build quality, the L prestige, the quickness of USM and ergonomics. With a standard build quality, no L, micro USM and mediocre ergonomics (rotating front filter, no manual AF override), it will be impossible to justify keeping the 70-300 at its price point with a 70-300 STM that performs better. Having said that, I think it will be hard for Canon to build a 70-300 STM that performs any worse, and the price point of the lens isn't justified even now, to begin with.




ajfotofilmagem said:


> One thing puzzles me... :
> Why stocks mediocre 75-300mm never end? ???
> Does Canon will have to sell them for $ 50 to get rid of them.



I wondered about that, too.
Except people buy them quite a bit, paying about $ 200. I know three guys who did, and I was shocked that they didn't choose one of the 55-250s instead. The main reason is ignorance about other options, strong marketing by the sales people (I have heard it myself) and low price point.


----------



## lintoni (Nov 12, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> It is correct, the 50 f1.4 has a micro USM motor. Many criticise it for the lack of durability, but I have had one in my bag for over ten years and it has never had an issue, in the same time I have broken my 16-35 f2.8 and 24-70 f2.8 five times between them.
> 
> http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/usmlens_technology.do?page=2


Thanks for answering and for the link!


----------



## wyldeguy (Nov 13, 2014)

lintoni said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > It is correct, the 50 f1.4 has a micro USM motor. Many criticise it for the lack of durability, but I have had one in my bag for over ten years and it has never had an issue, in the same time I have broken my 16-35 f2.8 and 24-70 f2.8 five times between them.
> ...



Yes. Thank you. I stand corrected. I wish that spec sheets on major websites including canon's would be a little more clear on type of usm. Sorry for doubting you lintoni.


----------



## ggweci (Nov 13, 2014)

Twostones said:


> I hope they make the 50mm replacement with “IS” available before Christmas and follow it with an 85mm "IS" replacement.



I would love to see this as well, but I suspect if that were the case, we would have seen some solid rumours on this site within the last month or so. I think the wait will be longer unfortunately.


----------

